# Anyone else tired?



## JustAnja (Mar 3, 2008)

I ordered a new subscription to ReptileEats in late December to hopefully help me get through this winter but the shipments have been so sporadic Ive had to start having the produce guy order more Spring Mix and Dandelion greens for me just to get by. Ive gotten 3 orders in since December. Its turning into once a month. If they are overwhelmed they need to say something instead of continuing to advertise their specials to bring in more customers. Ive had several people IM and Email me regarding their service, or lack there of lately. I would really like to know whats going on. At least this week we got an email telling us that they were unable to print labels so we wouldnt be getting our expected shipment, where as 3 weeks ago when we had a shipment due we got nothing until I emailed asking about it then were told they had been out of town. Many of us live in the cold climates and cant get weeds and greens outside right now and are depending on this service. I really think an explanation is owed, I have referred too many people to the site to not get one.


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Sorry to that Anja. I'd be upset to. I used them once and when the product got to me, I used it once and had to toss the rest because it was hot and nasty. The plants were dead or almost there, so now I just use what I grow in the yard or buy at the store. I hope it turns around for you.


----------



## JustAnja (Mar 3, 2008)

I originally went with them because their shipping costs were much lower than that of reptigreens.com. I saw first hand at a show the method for shipping used by reptigreens.com and I admit it was worth the cost of shipping (some sort of NASA developed packaging), plus their salad blend was fantastic looking (there is a thread comparison on it). I tried to save a few bucks and while the food was always adequate from ReptileEats, they are coming to me in frigid temps without any insulation at all in the box and taking 3 days to get here, needless to say there is usually some already slimy when it arrives.


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I saw the other thread... mine came in a box with a melted ice pack. Granted I live in AZ. But I just grow seeds. You could get a little green house and plant stuff inside for the winter, although i'm sure your house is as packed as mine.


----------



## JustAnja (Mar 3, 2008)

jenrell23 said:


> I saw the other thread... mine came in a box with a melted ice pack. Granted I live in AZ. But I just grow seeds. You could get a little green house and plant stuff inside for the winter, although i'm sure your house is as packed as mine.



I dont think its a melted ice pack. Ive never gotten one that had any ice in it at all. Just water. Ive started growing seeds indoors out of necessity. Luckily we start pepper and tomato plants early so plenty of grow lights and material. Ive got stuff planted in their stock tanks as well as in trays everywhere right now!


----------



## Coldliz (Mar 3, 2008)

I am completely disappointed in their service. I recently placed my first order on Friday. Feb 22nd. I expected it to be be shipped the following Monday. It was not. I was told it would be shipped out today. It was not, due to not having shipping labels My order was less than the shipping costs and would be two weeks before I actually got it. I'm a first time customer and already don't like the service. I won't order from there again.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 3, 2008)

Sorry to say you're not alone Anja.. had a couple at redfoots.com with similar deals.. confronted them and same type of feeble excuse!

A legitimate business doesn't go out of town or not know how to write!!!

Run 'em off Josh! { we were right }


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 3, 2008)

I've never sampled ReptileEats products, but I did (out of curiosity) try Reptigreens. I was totally happy with the product and the way it was shipped to me. The greens arrived during a very hot summer day, but were packaged so well that they were still cool and crisp. Only reason I never ordered again was the shipping cost was so high. Cheaper for me to buy at Costco.

Yvonne


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Same issues as everyone else here. Product is often slimey and shipments are delayed. This last time I didn't get the plant that was supposed to be in my order. Letting my subscription go after this. Spring will be here and I can get my own stuff.


----------



## cvalda (Mar 4, 2008)

The food I have gotten from them has been good, IMHO, although the one time I did get a plant it was totally demolished - the entire box was squashed. But I too have been dissappointed with the amount of shipments and the unreliability of them. I like the variety it offers my tortoises, but like Anja, I have only gotten three shipments and I bought my subscription in December.


----------



## JustAnja (Mar 4, 2008)

I have sent an email requesting the cancellation and refund of the remaining half of my subscription. There were a couple of issues with the very first order I placed with them back in October and they assured me that if I gave them another chance that I would be taken care of. I dont feel that I have been taken care of at all, and neither has anyone else that I have referred to them. I really hate that it has come to this, but if we dont speak up this will continue just as it has. Instead of us emailing and IMing in private this is a matter that needs to be addressed publicly.

I had hoped they would get on the ball, and I had planned to add another subscription to what I was already receiving so that I wasnt having to buy so much produce in between but that will not be happening now.


----------



## Itort (Mar 4, 2008)

Does anyone have suggestions on how to preserve succulent summer weeds ? Like all greens when I freeze them, they turn to mush.


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 4, 2008)

Itort, when I get produce from the store, I don't wash it and I allow it to dry out, then I put all the greens on paper towels and roll them up, I then put it in a bag with one end open and set it so and water can roll to the bottom. It works good and my can last up to a 4 to 6 weeks. I know that doesn't help for the whole winter, but maybe you can transplant the greens into pots inside. Hope you find an answer to this that lasts longer then mine.


----------



## Nay (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi there, I buy most of my produce at a price rite (kinda discount supermarket, no bags, etc. but tons of produce)not to far from me. I usually have to go every 2 weeks, although sometimes I can squeak out alittle bit more if I absolutely fill the fridge.(My son loves to tell everyone the only food in the house is for the animals!) I use those green bags? they were advertised to keep produce fresher and I did a test with many products. I am not one to fall prey to gimmicks, but to not get as slimy as fast was my goal. (I found the best price on ebay)They do make a difference. 
I wasn't even aware of buying produce through the mail, think I will steer clear!


----------



## Itort (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm forunate to live in an area of fairly wide ethic diversity, so greens are hard to come by or neither are mexican specialities such as tunas and nopales (prickly pear) but perhaps if I lived in an area with less diversity, the mail order produce would look tempting. What I see if you're going to have a business, be serious about it. Plan, don't take breaks, and communicate with your clients. A small startup business is tough enough without shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## JustAnja (Mar 4, 2008)

Yea I live in a rural farm area with nothing but dairy farmers, so no real ethnic diversity here.  I was really depending on this subscription with them to help me get through the winter with the torts. I have also not heard anything back from my early morning email to them requesting my refund. If I dont hear something back by tomorrow afternoon I will be filing a complaint with Paypal. Its not even thats its that much money, but its more the principal of the whole ordeal at the moment.


----------



## Itort (Mar 4, 2008)

My sympathy goes out to all who are depending on them. One thing is only about a month till we can all start collecting weeds and perhaps a lesson in growing our own thru the winter. I know of people who collect and store weed seeds for the winter season, perhaps this is a lesson for all of us.


----------



## JustAnja (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh definitely, I have been ordering weed and plant seeds and picking them up every time I find plant seeds suitable for the torts. I have a ton of stuff I have started now, out of necessity.


----------



## cvalda (Mar 4, 2008)

I wish it were that easy for all of us! I have a black thumb and couldn't keep dandelions alive!


----------



## reptileeats (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow...You guys are right, we are a very small business. Our server going down was a major blow to us. Our profit margin is less than 10% on EVERY order. We certainly want to work with all of our customers to make sure they are happy. Almost every time orders are delayed we throw in free food or plants to make up for it. I want everyone to know that we are NOT trying to make excuses for our recent delays. We are going to make it up to everyone that is willing to stick with us. Unlike other companies we grow all of our food...we don't purchase it. Reptile Eats is very sorry for recent inconveniences. We are growing, updating, expanding....very soon there will be NO more problems.

Redfoot NERD: We would like to offer you a personal invitation to come down and inspect our facilities so you can give accurate comments.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 5, 2008)

reptileeats said:


> Wow...You guys are right, we are a very small business. Our server going down was a major blow to us. Our profit margin is less than 10% on EVERY order. We certainly want to work with all of our customers to make sure they are happy. Almost every time orders are delayed we throw in free food or plants to make up for it. I want everyone to know that we are NOT trying to make excuses for our recent delays. We are going to make it up to everyone that is willing to stick with us. Unlike other companies we grow all of our food...we don't purchase it. Reptile Eats is very sorry for recent inconveniences. We are growing, updating, expanding....very soon there will be NO more problems.
> 
> Redfoot NERD: We would like to offer you a personal invitation to come down and inspect our facilities so you can give accurate comments.



*Reptileeats you really don't want to get me involved in this*.. it's not your facilities in Q? here!

Your marketing and customer service is! That's all I'll say.


----------



## JustAnja (Mar 13, 2008)

Well I was assured I would get the remaining 3lbs of food this week to end out my subscription and have not received anything so far this week. I emailed on Tuesday asking if they had shipped and have not heard anything back. Anyone get their promised shipment this week? I didnt order any Spring Mix or Dandelion Greens this week because I was expecting 3lbs of food to come in and now Im out of food. Guess I will have to call my produce guy and get an order in for tomorrow.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 13, 2008)

I couldn't tell you if I am due anything or not because it is so out of wack!


----------



## cvalda (Mar 13, 2008)

Yah I thought they were shipping on MOnday? I haven't heard from them or recieved anything.  I'm sad because I so want this to work out! I love the variety for my sweeties; they're gonna get sick of Spring Mix!!


----------



## JustAnja (Mar 13, 2008)

They had said earlier in this thread that since they were unable to ship last week that everyone would get their shipment this week. Doesnt look like thats the case unfortunately. I had really hoped they would follow through. I had opted to end my subscription so they were going to send me the remaining 3lbs this week.


----------



## JustAnja (Mar 15, 2008)

Just an update.

I emailed on 3/12 asking if they had sent the remainder of my subscription out to me yet. (3lbs left) 

Received a reply on 3/14 telling me they shipped it Monday via Priority mail so there was no tracking number.

Today is 3/15 and I have not received the shipment. Did the rest of you folks get your promised shipment this past week?


----------



## Itort (Mar 15, 2008)

4 days is normal for Priority mail, right. Wrong. I ship packages from Priority mail from Illinois to the far south and it arrives the next morning. I get a tracking number for these shipments. I'm sorry to say up to this point I was giving them the benefit of doubt. Now I guess I see their statements as the same as the product from the south end of a north bound bull. Perhaps they should investigate another line of work.


----------



## JustAnja (Mar 15, 2008)

3 days is supposed to be the max for Priority Mail within the US.  I just kept hoping this would turn around but no dice so far.


----------



## cvalda (Mar 15, 2008)

I sent some stuff via Priority Mail a couple of weeks ago, and it took TWO WEEKS! (ARGH!) So I guess there can be errors with shipping....

Hopefully we'll see shipments SOON!


----------



## Itort (Mar 15, 2008)

Perhaps my experience with Priority Mail is because of serious legal ramifications if they don't deliver in a timely matter.


----------



## Tatooineboy (Mar 15, 2008)

So where would you guys recommend ordering now that Reptile Eats doesn't seem too reliable?


----------



## JustAnja (Mar 15, 2008)

www.reptigreens.com She only ships every other week on specific dates but you can find the shipping dates on her website. Her shipping costs are a bit higher than that of reptile eats but Ive seen her packaging and it is far superior. Her salads are top notch. The only thing you dont get is grasses but she has a varied list for each shipment and it changes. Anything I need from now on I will be ordering from her.


----------



## Tatooineboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Actually, I found a Giant Eagle about 6 miles away that has dandelion greens  But I'll check them out, too.

Thanks, Anja!


----------



## JustAnja (Apr 3, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know I did finally receive my last shipment from Reptile Eats yesterday with the remainder of my 3 shipments left on my subscription. I had requested that they just cancel the subscription and send me the last 3 shipments all at once. They finally got it sent this week.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Better late than never I guess!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2008)

I ordered several different blends due to the different torts I have, I thought it would be great, teh first time and only time I ordered my shipment was like 3 weeks late first it was shipping labels, then they said they shipped it with no tracking number and then finally it came, and I was not impressed for the amount I paid nor with the customer service I sent several emails and days later would get a reply. No more for me, pretty bad when the first order you place is a mess.
Thanks


----------



## JustAnja (Apr 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I ordered several different blends due to the different torts I have, I thought it would be great, teh first time and only time I ordered my shipment was like 3 weeks late first it was shipping labels, then they said they shipped it with no tracking number and then finally it came, and I was not impressed for the amount I paid nor with the customer service I sent several emails and days later would get a reply. No more for me, pretty bad when the first order you place is a mess.
> Thanks



Those are the same excuses I got from them exactly.


----------



## Itort (Apr 14, 2008)

Anja, thankfully spring is here and Repile Eats has to compete with Mother Nature.


----------



## JustAnja (Apr 14, 2008)

Itort said:


> Anja, thankfully spring is here and Repile Eats has to compete with Mother Nature.



Heh Im still waiting! We had snow and sleet this weekend! No green grass or weeds here just yet, soon I hope.


----------

